# Hiding substrate line



## madlan (7 May 2011)

Has anyone thought of using a strip of something to hide the substrate line at the front of the glass?

I’m using Akadama which is lighter than I wanted from a substrate, although the only visible part once everything’s grown well will be the glass\substrate area along the bottom.

A strip of inert black plastic would hide this, with the benefit of preventing any light hitting the area removing the usual BGA seen after a few months.


----------



## dw1305 (9 May 2011)

Hi all,
I usually put a strip of black electrical masking tape along the line of the substrate, it tends to lose adhesion after a time, but a roll costs pennies from Wilkinsons etc. so I just replace it when it starts to peel off. Only tip is to make sure the tape isn't stretched when you put it on the glass.

cheers Darrel.


----------



## greenjar (9 May 2011)

madlan said:
			
		

> Has anyone thought of using a strip of something to hide the substrate line at the front of the glass?
> 
> 
> A strip of inert black plastic would hide this, with the benefit of preventing any light hitting the area removing the usual BGA seen after a few months.



Hi Madlan

I agree with Darrel - electrical tape would be cheap and cheerful or perhaps you could try a strip of really dark window tint film for something a bit more permanent?

when you mention inert plastic it gives the impression that you want to put the strip inside the tank - this seems like a lot of work with added risk of this strip being breached by bits and pieces, destroying the clean look you're trying to achieve?


----------



## danmil3s (9 May 2011)

ive used Wilkinson blackboard paint for the backs of my tanks. guess it would work on the front as well. masking tape will give you a nice clean line and its water proof. i think a Stanley blade would clean it of easily if you change your mind.


----------

